# milk



## dollarbill (Jan 8, 2011)

how much do you drink a day?


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 8, 2011)

1/2 - 3/4 of a gallon of 1%


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Not much. A cup or two.


----------



## kushrooms (Jan 8, 2011)

half a gallon right now.


----------



## big60235 (Jan 8, 2011)

I only drink Almond Milk. Sounds weird but it taste great and is very low in calories and sugar..


----------



## kushrooms (Jan 8, 2011)

big60235 said:


> I only drink Almond Milk. Sounds weird but it taste great and is very low in calories and sugar..


hah yeah almond milk is pretty good.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2011)

I drink a few cups of 1% per day, milk is good for you!


----------



## kushrooms (Jan 8, 2011)

vanilla almond milk tastes awesome.


----------



## sara (Jan 9, 2011)

1-2 cups a week or less. I want to try almond milk


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't drink milk.  Even when I did put milk in cereal it would only be barely enough to soak the cereal and i'd dump out whatever I had left.


----------



## big60235 (Jan 9, 2011)

sara said:


> 1-2 cups a week or less. I want to try almond milk



It is suprisingly very good. Great in shakes, in coffe as creamer, and with cereal. Have to be careful with recipes though. It act differently than milk and has killed a couple of meals for me.


----------



## urfitness (Jan 11, 2011)

1-2 cups of skimmed milk


----------



## Hell (Jan 11, 2011)

1/2 Gallon ED - Whole Milk


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 11, 2011)

Few pints at least.

Most i ever drank in a day was 18 pints (2 for breakfast and supper, and pretty much one every hour for as long as i was awake). God bless the 20 squat program and all it's associated intestinal turmoil.


----------



## CG (Jan 11, 2011)

Minimum, 1 pint a day.
Gaz, 18 fucking pints? Shit man.



Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Jan 11, 2011)

2 Qts at least.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 11, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Minimum, 1 pint a day.
> Gaz, 18 fucking pints? *Shit man.*



Yes, i did. A lot


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 11, 2011)

My friend Bill Brasky drank a cow dry in one sitting. then Brasky drank a full glass of liquid LSD with his eggs. Then he slept for 8 months straight. When he woke he rubbed his eyes and said, 'All in all, I prefer gin.'

by the way this is my six hundred and sixty sixth post...


----------



## LAM (Jan 11, 2011)

maybe go through 1/2 gal a month, only use it for cooking.  and I only buy the organic stuff.


----------



## SFW (Jan 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## ectomorph141 (Jan 11, 2011)

I drink at least 3 full glasses of 2% milk a day.


----------



## Phineas (Jan 11, 2011)

2 cups of skim right now, but I'm checking out my diet to add 2 more for 1 litre. Milk kicks ass.


----------



## jackanderson (Jan 12, 2011)

Not more than1 Glass.


----------



## GMO (Jan 12, 2011)

Probably around a quart.

"_Milk is for babies_" - Arnold from Pumping Iron.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2011)

A cup.
Never heard of almond milk, now I have to find it.


----------



## mike456 (Jan 12, 2011)

Jodi said:


> I don't drink milk.



why not?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 12, 2011)

Milk is the bomb. I like having a glass with a peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't drink it.


----------



## guice (Feb 7, 2011)

1-3 cups a day. I recently switched to Almond Milk and thinking about upping my milk intake. I hadn't tried the vanilla flavored yet, but I just bought a half-gallon and plan on trying it once I finish out this one half or normal.

I use to average 2 gallons of 2% a week, but cut back to cut back on the extra fat for trimming down a bit. Trim down is the reason i started looking into Almond Milk. I still use Organic Chocolate Milk as a post drink to take my vitamins/supplements.


----------



## Pumba (Feb 7, 2011)

None.

Have a hard enough time trying to drink 4-6 liters of water a day without adding other beverages. Milk is probably my favorite drink on the earth (soooo good in protein shakes) but I try to get my calories from other places.


----------



## kajal123 (Feb 7, 2011)

big60235 said:


> It is suprisingly very good. Great in shakes, in coffe as creamer, and with cereal. Have to be careful with recipes though. It act differently than milk and has killed a couple of meals for me.



Hey friends ,,,,,,,,,,,I think its right yeah almond milk is pretty so good..........
Thanks lot........


----------



## hyhyisso0407 (Feb 7, 2011)

1 glass on nonworkout days and 2 glasses on workout days.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 7, 2011)

Bout a quarter gallon a day of whole milk.


----------



## Rahl (Feb 8, 2011)

Probably about a quart. I put it in most shakes except my preworkout one as that gets a little unsettled in the stomach. It's the first thing I drop in a cut though just because it's easy to lose some cals throughout the day as well as the sugar.


----------



## Beejis60 (Feb 8, 2011)

big60235 said:


> I only drink Almond Milk. Sounds weird but it taste great and is very low in calories and sugar..



And it's about twice the price and low in protein too.


----------



## guice (Feb 8, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> And it's about twice the price and low in protein too.



Not much different than organic milk. Maybe $.5 or $1 difference. Trying to recall, I think my last half gallon was $3. Or on sale for $2.50. I do know organic milk runs $6/gal here.


----------



## Beejis60 (Feb 8, 2011)

guice said:


> Not much different than organic milk. Maybe $.5 or $1 difference. Trying to recall, I think my last half gallon was $3. Or on sale for $2.50. I do know organic milk runs $6/gal here.



Whytheshit would you buy organic milk?  FWIW, where I am, regular people's cow milk is $1.89/gal, organic is approx $3ish/gal, and Blue Diamond almond milk is $2.29/half gallon (not sold in gallon increments).


----------



## x~factor (Feb 8, 2011)

2 cups with my protein shakes.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 8, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> where I am, regular people's cow milk is $1.89/gal,


Where do you live 1960? That's so cheap.


----------



## Nedster (Feb 8, 2011)

I used too drink around 5 pints a day !
Had too stop because my missus said her nipples were tender !!!


----------



## stevedav (Feb 8, 2011)

Well milk is the natural foods it have has a lots of benefits for the human , it make the human body strong and give energy to the body. it has phosphorous which play a vial role in the growth of children...


----------



## leestacy38 (Feb 8, 2011)

1 cup of milk a day


----------



## jizwood125 (Feb 9, 2011)

A cup or two.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 9, 2011)

I was drinking over a gallon of whole milk right up until the holidays.  I started to gain a bit too much fat so I had to cut down to Non Fat milk.  I drink about a half gallon everyday now, and I jump from low fat to non fat.


----------



## Philmb (Feb 9, 2011)

1/2 gallon of 1% per day.


----------



## Beejis60 (Feb 10, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Where do you live 1960? That's so cheap.



Lake titicaca brah!

New York.  $1.89/gal here for all milk; FF, whole, 1%, 2% etc.


----------



## exercise10 (Feb 10, 2011)

I take 1 cup a day.


----------



## guice (Feb 11, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> Lake titicaca brah!
> 
> New York.  $1.89/gal here for all milk; FF, whole, 1%, 2% etc.



Is that the normal pasteurized milk? Or Organic milk? Normal pasteurized milk is under $2/gal here, too. Sometimes as cheep as $1/gal. But I hate that crap. Too watered down. Organic is $6/gal whether at Whole Foods, Krogers or Target.


----------



## davidlisle (Feb 12, 2011)

milk is very important thing for ourself.i know some people dislike it i also hate this but many times ago.when we heared its advantage for our health i start drinking it.


----------



## sameerkhanna (Feb 16, 2011)

i love milk.i regulalry drink 2 to 3 glass of milk and it is also good for health.by this we can remain fit and fine because it gave us energy to do many work.


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 16, 2011)

I go through a gallon of 2% in 2-3 days. I only use it in my shakes.


----------



## isdatzo (Feb 16, 2011)

1 cup a day...............
+ 2 cups of yoghurt. Did semi skimmed dairy, but am aiming for the full-fat versions


----------

